# Basic LED Strips Question



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Trying to buy a cheap one off eBay, but what are all the parts that I need for a RGB light strip to plug into a wall I only need about 10 or 12 feet, but I will be cutting it in 2, and its not going outside. I see some comments that the plug didn't work, some didn't bring these little white square connectors? So confusing.

You can give some links to some that have worked for you too.

Thanks in advance.

MM


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

The most common RGB LED strip is 12V and 5m (16') in length. You can get it various styles, but I'd recommend the IP65 rated one even if you're only going to use it inside. The non-waterproof versions can be very easily broken.

There are heaps available on eBay that come with a small control module and remote. You'll also need a 12V 3A power supply (wall wart).


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

What is the small control module called? Is that what the IR controller is? Thanks for the info.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Sometimes called an "RGB IR Controller" or such. There's a heap of hits on eBay with "rgb led ir remote controller".


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

RGB means 3 color (red green & blue) they also make single color strips, you need to match the components needed. eg: an rgb controller for a single color strip doesn't work properly.

the IR controllers are infra-red, much like your tv remote..
they need direct line of sight to control the receiver.

other controllers are available:
RF (radio frequency) 
or smartphone apps with a wifi receiver.
both of theses controllers let you control the lights from anywhere.

here's a video explaining it all


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the video BillyV....thats what I was looking for.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> Thanks for the video BillyV....thats what I was looking for.


hope that helped sort what you need and how to connect it all.
there is a ton of l.e.d. stuff available and it's easy to get over-loaded.



matrixmom said:


> .. I see some comments that the plug didn't work, some didn't bring these little white square connectors? So confusing.
> MM


those little white squares are connectors, you will need something to connect the strips if you cut it in two. you could solder wires to the exposed copper pads if you don't have the little white square connectors (they come in different configurations also, 90 degree bend, etc)

blue network cables work great for this in a pinch, color coded and everything.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks again!!


----------

